# Keto Progress shots... woop!



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Just thought i'd share a couple of my monthly progress pics with you guys and perhaps get a little feedback on my Diet, gone from a tubby 13.5 stone to a slightly less tubby 13 stone :thumbup1:

*25th July 2009* (Ignore the Koala bear LOL)

*25th August 2009*

Loving the Keto diet too! Really easy to follow and i get to eat like a fat man on the weekends :beer:

My fat loss is starting to plateau a little now though, im about 11-12% BF and i want to get down to about 8% and then start introducing carbs again, my current diet is:

*Meal 1:*

5 boiled eggs + Omega 3, 6 & 9 caps

*Meal 2:*

30g serving protein + tbsp natural peanut butter

*Meal 3:*

Chicken/Turkey breast + salad/veg + 2 tbsp Olive oil

*Meal 4:*

30g serving protein + 2 tbsp of walnut oil

*Meal 5:*

Chicken/Turkey breast + tbsp natural peanut butter

*Meal 6:*

5 boiled eggs + Omega 3, 6 & 9 caps

Can anyone suggest any changes? Or should i do more cardio, currently doing a couple 1hr sessions p week is this enough?

Cheers.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Fcuk, posted it in the Ladies section :whistling:

Can a mod move this please?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

looks good, up cardio maybe - 40-50mins a day will aid in burning more fat. diet looks ok though. Are you hungry on this diet?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd add fruit and veg to the diet.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I'd add fruit and veg to the diet.


Fruit would defeat the point of the keto diet.

Agree with veg though-spinach and broccolli are great.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> looks good, up cardio maybe - 40-50mins a day will aid in burning more fat. diet looks ok though. Are you hungry on this diet?


Every day? e.g. 5x p week? Nope not really strangely enough, it doesn't look like a lot there but i'm usually quite content on this lol...


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> I'd add fruit and veg to the diet.


Fruit contains a lot of sugary carbs right? Wouldn't this put me out of Ketosis? I do have a couple handfuls of Broccoli but thats it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

As for fat loss, Dave Palumbo suggests keeping the diet the same and increasing cardio. (I went up to 2hours a day)

Once fat loss slows, then you can play around with pro/veg days and days with pro/fats. Not really needed to get to 8% though.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> As for fat loss, Dave Palumbo suggests keeping the diet the same and increasing cardio. (I went up to 2hours a day)
> 
> Once fat loss slows, then you can play around with pro/veg days and days with pro/fats. Not really needed to get to 8% though.


2 hours a day!!! Jesus, is that running? Cross trainer? By the end of an hour im sweating buckets lol! I'm guessing this must be where my problem lies then!

Quick Q, is there any danger of burning up muscle if i decide to do longer cardio sessions like you suggested? Ta :beer:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

what time do you eat each meal mate?


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Is there any other veg apart from broccoli and spinach that you could add to a keto??


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Are you hungry on this diet?


I sometimes follow a similar diet and find UDO's oil a godsend. It helps to keep hunger away, and stops me craving sweet things and carb rich foods. On days I don't take as much of it I feel hungry and want carbs


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow I'm impressed. Great progress in just a month mate :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dudz said:


> Fcuk, posted it in the Ladies section :whistling:
> 
> Can a mod move this please?


Moved



mindmuscle said:


> Is there any other veg apart from broccoli and spinach that you could add to a keto??


Brocolli, spinish, green beans, asperagis, or any other green vegetable.

As long as the grams of carbs are 30 grams or less then it wont hurt to add fruits or vegetables providing they are low in the glycemic index.

Generally the more fiberous vegies will have this.

Fiber is one thing you will need here as keto diets tend to constipate.

All berries are acceptable on this diet, just in moderation.

I dont like the idea of a bunch of powders.

The diet could use some meat for creatine.

Could use some cheese for calcium too.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

2 hours was generally 1hour in morning, and then weights and PWO cardio.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

thats a pretty good meal plan on there mate ,simple to follow sounds good enough too try , keep up the good work


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I dont like the idea of a bunch of powders.
> 
> The diet could use some meat for creatine.
> 
> Could use some cheese for calcium too.


I do try to limit the amount of shakes i have a day but im a student so it's hard to afford meat all the time, i sometimes switch up the chicken for a piece of Sirlion steak if my wallet allows it, is this ok? I'm sometimes having cheese too as it's very low carb and high in fat/protien but only if i run out of Peanut butter/Olive Oil :laugh:


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

dudz said:


> Just thought i'd share a couple of my monthly progress pics with you guys and perhaps get a little feedback on my Diet, gone from a tubby 13.5 stone to a slightly less tubby 13 stone :thumbup1:
> 
> *Meal 1:*
> 
> ...


What do you have in the salad mate?


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

chrisba said:


> What do you have in the salad mate?


When i say salad i basically mean Veggies, which is 95% of the time just a handfull of Broccoli with my Meat or some Brussel sprouts but rarely.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Good progress mate


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

dudz said:


> When i say salad i basically mean Veggies, which is 95% of the time just a handfull of Broccoli with my Meat or some Brussel sprouts but rarely.


You should be eating green, fibrous, NON-starchy veggies with EVERY meal.....


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

how many grams of chicken do you have in your meals .


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Great progress mate you can really see a difference.....reps.


----------



## vrmfp (Jul 25, 2009)

Any news on your diet mate?


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Great work man  like the diet! sounds like one i could stick to! i hate veg haha so i hate adding in spinach and stuff!


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

So Do you eat as much and what ever you want on Sat and Sun? What uni you at?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

this thread is like 6 months old :S


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

O yeh didnt notice :laugh: ..... Any news Dudz


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ordidge2 said:


> O yeh didnt notice :laugh: ..... Any news Dudz


Woah this thread is old, totally forgot about it lol.

I'm gonna start another Keto diet at the end of the month, got myself to about 205lbs and need to drop a little fat, will probably be exactly the same as before along with the added suggestions from this thread


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ordidge2 said:


> So Do you eat as much and what ever you want on Sat and Sun? What uni you at?


I eat like fcuk on my cheat day, whatever i want really but this time around im probably gonna stretch refeed's to once every couple weeks instead of once per week to see what difference that makes. I go to Ipswich Uni mate


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

dudz said:


> I eat like fcuk on my cheat day, whatever i want really but this time around im probably gonna stretch refeed's to once every couple weeks instead of once per week to see what difference that makes. I go to Ipswich Uni mate


Awesome.... personally would find it super hard being on keto specially being a student as well, and the whole 'drinking culture' in Uni


----------



## vrmfp (Jul 25, 2009)

dudz said:


> Woah this thread is old, totally forgot about it lol.
> 
> I'm gonna start another Keto diet at the end of the month, got myself to about 205lbs and need to drop a little fat, will probably be exactly the same as before along with the added suggestions from this thread


That's a good progression! Time for an update with pics..

P


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

hi take a fibre supplement and add broc to some of your meals,

as mentioned fasted cardio will speed up the fat burning process,


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome progress mate, looks like your really commited to this diet  well done! look forward to seeing update pics as of now, KIU bud


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lou said:


> You should be eating green, fibrous, NON-starchy veggies with EVERY meal.....


Why doesn't palumbo recommend that then? There's still gonna be small amounts of net carbs in fibrous veg - if he eats it 6x a day he could encounter problems staying in keto IMO.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Why doesn't palumbo recommend that then? There's still gonna be small amounts of net carbs in fibrous veg - if he eats it 6x a day he could encounter problems staying in keto IMO.


X2

Yes I know that veggies have lots of good things in them besides net carbs. But I supplement well on keto, specifically sea kelp and alfalfa for all goodies green. I drink lots of green tea too. As for fibre, not really a fan of it, yeah I may have a little bit of of squeeze getting my crap out at the end of each keto phase, but trust me it comes out a treat on the carb up.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Great progress mate, the love handles are vanishing and you look more muscular in general - especially the delts.

Keep up the good work, dont overdo the cardio though as you may encounter problems with muscle loss. 30-40min fasted power walking 3-4 times a week is more than enough until you hit a plateau when your body fat is pretty low.

For fibre, you could take psylium husks, dirt cheap and effective


----------



## bigspin (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the diet list mate. I planned the same but choose to eat 4 pecies of KFC for dinner with spicy tomato ketchup. Is eating tomato is bad? I mean do I need to cut down all the carbs?

My upper body is slim, but have quite a big belly & my buttocks getting fatty 

I realised i need to do something quickly because my GF start saying " You have big bum"


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

dudz said:


> Just thought i'd share a couple of my monthly progress pics with you guys and perhaps get a little feedback on my Diet, gone from a tubby 13.5 stone to a slightly less tubby 13 stone :thumbup1:
> 
> *25th July 2009* (Ignore the Koala bear LOL)
> 
> ...


Are the eggs normal ones or them omega 3 ones.


----------



## zany (Mar 16, 2010)

Alright mate, i'm on keto aswell at the moment and like you I'm loving the diet. Im following the Dave Palumbo plan and your diets identical. What Dave says is when you hit a plateau, (that's of you actually have hit one, if you dont lose anything 1 week you might lose more the next) up your cardio.

When you say couple 1 hour sessions a week im guessing that means 2 1 hour sessions. Instead try breaking your cardio down and doing it over 4-5 days starting with half hour each. Then when fat loss stops, up it to 40mins and so on. Never do more than and hour in one session and im sure you already know this, do your cardio morning on empty stomach or after your weights session Low intensity.


----------

